# ارجو المساعدة حول عمليات تصنيع الالمنيوم .



## خالد صلاح الدين (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخوانى المهندسين ارجو المساعدة باى معلومات عن عمليات تصنيع الالمونيوم وايضا معلومات عن مجمع الالمونيوم بنجع حمادى ولكم جزيل الشكر :75:


----------



## mohamdy ould taleb (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى اخواتى المهندسين وكذلك المشاركين فى هاذا الموقع ارجوا المساعدة بكل معلومة عن انتاج و تسيير الالمنيوم و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamdy ould taleb (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد: اريد معلومات عن استخدام الحاسب و شكرا


----------



## nael hilo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*خاص فى مجال الالمنيوم*

اخى الكريم ماذا تريدمن معلومات فى هذا المجال


----------

